# My reservations (MCF) Sara's post reminded me lol.



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I have a few reservations here are the ones from Lost Valley...

One doe from MCH Lost Valley BDC Serabi 4*D






























Dam - Lost Valley Toriaza 3*D
Sire - Twin Creeks BW Browndirtcowboy *S

Serabi is being bred to Lost Valley KW Daxus *S
Daxus's mom is MCH Lost Valley Callisto 2*D 'E' (photos below)






















Photos courtesy of Lost Valley nigerians

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

I am also reserving a doe out of Lost Valley TB Celebrity 3*D (1xJrGCH, 1xB.I.S., 1xSrGCH, 1xBU)























She is being bred to a blue eyed buck out of Steele Ballew Lantanna *D (3xBU) (pictured below) and Lost Valley KW Daxus *S








Photos courtesy of Lost Valley nigerians

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

And the does from Twin Creeks I am reserving out of are -

MCH/CH Twin Creeks BW Fantasea 2*D 1*M 'E' (reserve NAtional Champion) I don't know who she is being bred to yet.















Photos courtesy of Twin Creeks.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

I am also reserving a doe out of MCH Hill Country's WB Chardonnay 2*D (1*M) 'E'









She is being bred to a buck out of MCH/GCH Twin Creeks WB Talk About Me 5*D (1*M) 'E' (NAtional Champion junior doe)






















Photos courtesy of Twin Creeks.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

They look like they will produce nice kids.


----------



## hornless (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice choices for sure! MMF has a Fantasea daughter, she is very very nice.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I really like Fantasea, I know she has one double finished daughter in Missouri and a Finished son too I think.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow lucky you!! Looks like you'll have some nice kids coming


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Yeah 'cept the LV's are going to be born till the fall and the Twin Creeks aren't going to be born till next spring lol.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Looks like you'll be busy waiting for babies. What size herd are you planning to keep? 

I'm not on any reservations this year. I am possibly doing some trades for kids but that's it.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I don't know. Not a huge one. I will sell any of mine if they don't freshen well.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I only have eight does right now lol and 6 bucks heehee.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

My goal is about 20-25. But this year I plan to retain. Its too easy to want to buy and buy. And its too expensive. So this year I'm working on getting my name on some kids and then getting them in the ring.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Buying is expensive lol. I figure if you invest in some really nice stock and do well in the show ring and on DHIA (which I plan on doing in a year or so) then you get your name out there and you can probably break even or even make a little. A HUGE part in getting your name out there is going to shows and having a good website.


----------



## Bona Fide (Oct 9, 2007)

Nice choices. Talk About Me (IMO) is simply the most gorgeous doe I've ever laid eyes on - can't wait to see what kids are produced!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Yes I agree. I can't wait to see more of this years babies.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I can't wait till my does kid!


----------

